# Look Familiar?



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone recognize the pan?






It's at 50 seconds


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

looks like an advanced pan to me.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Ding ding! We have a winner!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

This guy has to be union slow as he works.


----------

